# Raccoon trap spacing



## 6Speed

Waif said:


> For an experiment ,should you dare ,mix em up with peanut butter.


About 20 years ago a bunch of engineers I worked with worked on a mouse control problem where we worked. It turned out after months of experiments that peanut butter and small rubber orings worked the best of everything we tried. Still no idea why the orings made the difference but that's still what I bait traps with today and it works!


----------



## Waif

6Speed said:


> About 20 years ago a bunch of engineers I worked with worked on a mouse control problem where we worked. It turned out after months of experiments that peanut butter and small rubber orings worked the best of everything we tried. Still no idea why the orings made the difference but that's still what I bait traps with today and it works!


Engineer type mice needing o-rings?? L.o.l..Wow.

As kids black sponge with anise oil worked for catfish....One great demo was in daylight with visual contact.
Why black sponge???? Crazy critters.


----------



## 9

Northcountry said:


> Yup, I like them, too. At the time I bought them, 5 big ***** would pay for a dozen. The only thing that irritated me about them was the way the chain's J-hook attachment would bind on the stake. Kinda like a snare lock, you'd have to fiddle with it to move it around. So, I added a large chain link (opened and welded back shut) to the stake and ahhhhhh....relief! If you look close at the pic I posted, you can see the simple mod. Other than that they are good, simple traps.
> 
> -NC


I can understand that. When I bought mine they were pretty new and there was talk of sprung traps on the forums. Looking at how the trap functioned I figured it could only be that as the **** was fumbling around to get at the bait, it pushed on the exposed triggr rod. I welded a 1/2 ring of pipe over the trigger rod, big enough for my finger but enough coverage to avoid accidental pushing by a ****. Seriously, I never had sprung traps after I did that. If I had it to do over again, I'd still buy Alcatraz.


----------



## Northcountry

10-4 that, Seldom.

What I generally do to avoid the issue of ***** fumbling with the setting rod, is position it "down" and touching the ground. I'll then scratch out a little trough to provide clearance for the rod to travel. I'd considered using bolt cutters to shorten the setting rod, but then never really found the need. Your idea is probably best, just more fabricating than I care to do unless necessary.

-NC


----------



## sureshot006

6Speed said:


> About 20 years ago a bunch of engineers I worked with worked on a mouse control problem where we worked. It turned out after months of experiments that peanut butter and small rubber orings worked the best of everything we tried. Still no idea why the orings made the difference but that's still what I bait traps with today and it works!


Nooski? It's basically a band that is stretched over a cylinder, and when triggered the band squeezes right over the rodent's neck.

Or are you saying the o-ring was used as part of the bait? Maybe the mouse had a harder time getting all the PB from the o-ring.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Update: First raccoon is in the trap!

Ran to the post office and then went to do my daily check on the trap. Pretty good size '****. Of course I didn't have a .22 on me, as every other time I've checked the trap has been empty. Will go out tonight and dispatch it.


----------



## sureshot006

A stout limb can take care of it.


----------



## Tryin2

In the future I recommend being ready to dispatch every time you check your traps even if you have had weeks of empty traps. The animals we trap deserve to be treated with respect and leaving the critter in the trap any longer than necessary is in my opinion not fair to it. Also the longer they sit in the trap the more chance they have to get out ........I'm not at all jabbing at you just something for you to think about


----------



## BumpRacerX

Tryin2 said:


> In the future I recommend being ready to dispatch every time you check your traps even if you have had weeks of empty traps. The animals we trap deserve to be treated with respect and leaving the critter in the trap any longer than necessary is in my opinion not fair to it. Also the longer they sit in the trap the more chance they have to get out ........I'm not at all jabbing at you just something for you to think about


Absolutely agree. Completely caught me off guard. Didn't even think about the limb option until I got back to work either.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Here it is! Raccoon #1 ever!

I've always wanted to try **** hunting and trapping. When my last beagle passed away I went as far as buying a beautiful pair of Blueticks (that have since turned into family pets).


----------



## Tryin2

Congrats on your first I'm sure there will be many more to come now that you caught the first one the trapping bug really takes hold of ya


----------



## BumpRacerX

Messed up my first tail. Head isn't the best either. Otherwise skinning it didn't go half bad. More traps. I need more traps lol.


----------



## FullQuiver

Slow down and take your time and don't worry we all started with lots of mistakes you'll get the hang of it... Remember practice makes perfect...


----------



## sureshot006

BumpRacerX said:


> Messed up my first tail. Head isn't the best either. Otherwise skinning it didn't go half bad. More traps. I need more traps lol.


If you don't have one already, get a good skinning knife. I use a havalon knife with the replaceable blades. They're stupid sharp and great for fine detail work. You'll get the hang of it!


----------



## wicklundrh

Electrical pliers make excellent tail strippers.


----------



## Timberdoodle2

wooden clothespins work for better grip to


----------



## BumpRacerX

Going to order a 1/2 dozen DP's today or tomorrow that way when I get home I can get the "line" going again (with 7 traps instead of 1). Was thinking about taking that money and buying a fleshing knife/beam/boards, but have pretty much convinced myself to go more traps for now and sell "green" to Groenewold (from what I've read, it looks like they prefer them this way vs full fleshed and it saves me money that I can use on more steel) in March.

Tail stripper is easy enough. And eventually I'll get the hang of faces. My question though is what value do those parts actually hold? Say you mess up the face and only get half the tail or something like that? What type of deduction are you going to take?


----------



## wicklundrh

That would be a question to ask someone like furnhides. Right up his alley!


----------



## FullQuiver

BumpRacerX said:


> Going to order a 1/2 dozen DP's today or tomorrow that way when I get home I can get the "line" going again (with 7 traps instead of 1). Was thinking about taking that money and buying a fleshing knife/beam/boards, but have pretty much convinced myself to go more traps for now and sell "green" to Groenewold (from what I've read, it looks like they prefer them this way vs full fleshed and it saves me money that I can use on more steel) in March.
> 
> Tail stripper is easy enough. And eventually I'll get the hang of faces. My question though is what value do those parts actually hold? Say you mess up the face and only get half the tail or something like that? What type of deduction are you going to take?


Most **** hides aren't worth skinning this time of year.. Between singed pelts and yellow stain from the ever present **** golden showers.. You are practicing more for the sake of practicing than any commercial value.. If the hides are damaged I can't believe that they would hold any commercial value to speak of,, Right now from what I am seeing only the biggest and best **** hides are even moving and at that for very little...(That is put up..) and in the grease expect even less...


----------



## Waif

BumpRacerX said:


> Going to order a 1/2 dozen DP's today or tomorrow that way when I get home I can get the "line" going again (with 7 traps instead of 1). Was thinking about taking that money and buying a fleshing knife/beam/boards, but have pretty much convinced myself to go more traps for now and sell "green" to Groenewold (from what I've read, it looks like they prefer them this way vs full fleshed and it saves me money that I can use on more steel) in March.
> 
> Tail stripper is easy enough. And eventually I'll get the hang of faces. My question though is what value do those parts actually hold? Say you mess up the face and only get half the tail or something like that? What type of deduction are you going to take?


An experienced buyer can tell at a glance how you skin....
And how you proceed after.
You offer a messed up pelt and he is obliged to really get sniffing for what else you do.
A nose stretched from hanging. A cut eyelid...They know their stuff. They have to in the business.
A mask can have it's own market , but a hide put up should be the best it can be.
And a seller honest ,lest he/she get a quick reputation.

Years ago a friend questioned a bid on a lot of **** with some summer road hits mixed in...
The buyer/bidder was patient with the youth and reached for a summer hide. 
He said , "that there is spring mud." 
Then he was serious and gave him a quick tutelage of how to grade a fur in a jiffy.

While we improved out presentations , we also continued to learn from kind/patient country buyers. 

Skin away. Be tidy. Nice nose buttons , patient around eyes and ears ect. 
Don't worry about your worst ; worry about your best! 

With prices as they are you can still make your best efforts count.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Two sets baited with Soul Taker on the sliver right by the river. One of these sets I secretly have Mink hopes for. Probably not but would be cool. Rotten meat mush. Kind of a disgusting blended mix of bait. But hey if it works right.

Lenon's fox super range on three sets. These sets are visible from the camera. Will be interesting to see if I can draw something in. Smells black licorice. Looks like cake batter.

Caven's Gusto on two sets up the hill. Skunky. Smells like Carmen Canine Call to me. 

Went with strong smells as my location does not appear to be hot. I'm going to have to pull them in.


----------



## BumpRacerX

TONS of pictures last night. Most of them you can't see or tell what's there (this was the cheapest cellular trail cam on the market for a reason). There was one random set of two pics at 10:30 last night. Looked at the pics this morning, definitely a canine of some type but no follow-up shots.

About 1:13 the cam started to go nuts again but the local deer doesn't enter the camera until 1:27. From there it pops off random pics until 1:40. I'm assuming the deer is in the pic somewhere just too far out of range to really see where. Which would lead me to believe that I don't have the canine as I don't think a deer would walk into an area with a trapped canine.


----------



## Timberdoodle2

might want to get better camera or borrow one for the rest of the season


----------



## BumpRacerX

Nothing during today's check. Lots of track in the general area. But nothing that actually worked a set per say. Now that there's some snow depth, traffic is moving to the river bottom which bodes well for me. 

Pic







of the canine from last night.


----------



## 574mag

I’m not hitting on the canines either, doing something wrong, or just in the wrong place. I’ve seen yotes and fox, just not connecting. Very frustrating. I’ve switched from all bought baits and trying half a muskrat in each dirt hole with coyote or fox urine and gland lure at each set. I’m setting on tracks, so I know they’ve been through at some point. Sooner or latter, I’ll figure out what they like. I love the challenge!


----------



## 574mag

Also, the flat set with just fox urine and fox gland has gotten me a 5x **** and a domestic(released unharmed, very friendly actualy), but I’ve thrown in two more of those sets. Just a couple weeks left for me! Here’s hoping!!


----------



## BumpRacerX

574mag said:


> Also, the flat set with just fox urine and fox gland has gotten me a 5x **** and a domestic(released unharmed, very friendly actualy), but I’ve thrown in two more of those sets. Just a couple weeks left for me! Here’s hoping!!


I've had a ton of fun doing this! Gives me something to look forward to each day along with an excuse to get out of my home office and get some fresh air. Today my ducks were sitting tucked up in there. It was great. 

Last night I think I missed a great opportunity. They just couldn't find their way in. My property has a fence line on the eastern side, i could see the tracks pacing back and forth. They just didn't want to duck through hole A, and i have hole B blocked (to funnel them through hole A, or back up to hole C). Hold A funnels them through a sweet spot for a cable restraint that i have a foothold in. it's where I missed last year when the trap was frozen solid. 

Hole C is higher up above the river bed. Something came through it last night, but never even looked at the two sets I have up there (with Gusto in them). 

Couple weeks left for me, or until I can't get in anymore. Lucky for me, I have a couple buddies that work at the road commission, and I think they are intentionally not completely plowing it shut. Tomorrow...I'm thinking about busting all the frozen stuff out of the DP's and then re-baiting them with soul taker just to see what happens. Sardines has shut down. I tired Jello/Marshmellows last year with no luck. Time to change it up.


​


----------



## BumpRacerX

Nothing shaking. Tons of deer tracks last night. Caught one pictures of a deer on cam. My DP's are frozen solid. I'm going to have to pull them, thaw them and start over. Might try prying the bait out with a screwdriver tomorrow but a stick definitely didn't cut it.

Supposed to snow heavy tonight. Tomorrow I'll go out, clean things up and then fire and re-set the line to make sure everything is still functioning. The deer and the squirrel are attracted to the Lenon's Super Range Fox Call. Now to get a canine in the mix.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Nothing over the weekend or today. I pulled one DP yesterday. May pull or trip the other three in the next few days.

A couple random critter tracks on the side of the hill working east to west. Appear to be hunting looking for food based on what they are inspecting. A bit surprised that there aren't more tracks down low by the river, but eh. Nothing actually crossing the fence holes in or out of the expressway like last winter.

Traps on top of the hill have Gusto. Even with a little snow on top, you can still smell that stuff strong. Traps on the bottom of the hill have either Soul Taker or Super Range Fox. Ordered some Smokey Post to try a scent post set (everything right now is basically Pipe Dream).

Was a bit dicey getting in and out of the property today. Might have to take a shovel and do some digging. Was debating asking one of the guys that have plows in the neighborhood to make a quick pass. Both of their plow trucks were on blocks when I drove by for my morning check. Guessing the snow took a toll on them.


----------



## GIDEON

Whats the best way to dispatch a **** in a trap


----------



## sureshot006

GIDEON said:


> Whats the best way to dispatch a **** in a trap


Serious question?

If so, should be answered by PM.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Added a scent post set with Mark June Smokey Post on it yesterday. I now have four very well worn in footpaths through the 14" of snow. I drove a survey stake at the intersection of all four footpaths and am trying that. TONS of deer tracks. Had me thinking...what's different this year vs last year (lots of canine traffic back and forth from the expressway). 

No dead deer out on the road. Last year it was a steady stream of them right outside the property which inflated the traffic.


----------



## 9

This old photo showed-up on my screen saver rotation and I thought of this thread. A pair of **** caught in the same #1.5.


----------



## BumpRacerX

What are the odds of that?!? Did you have bait set right under the pan? Pretty amazing.


----------



## 9

No, I had dug a hole sort of under a rotted stump. It was a grey fox set.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Tons of deer movement last night, with canine tracks in the trails. Nothing worked in down low. But they are here now and that's a plus.

Also...scouted the river edge a bit. Found one odd grass wear spot. Muskrat run? The bottom still has all the silt though.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Aaaargh

Caven's Gusto almost scored. Direct step on the pan, the critter had to work to pull the bamboo scent holder out. But this blasted 33-34 degrees daytime, freeze at night foiled me.

Still, this is super encouraging. At least I know I'm doing something right. And no trap firing, it didn't spook when it fled. Found the bamboo 45-50' away.


----------



## sureshot006

Seldom said:


> This old photo showed-up on my screen saver rotation and I thought of this thread. A pair of **** caught in the same #1.5.
> View attachment 484611


Mmm double the pee stain lol


----------



## BumpRacerX

Probably should just pull the line. But I really enjoy checking my traps every day. 

Had a **** on cam last night. I flicked a little banana in the area from my lunch. Gobbled it right up. We're probably too late in the year for it to be any good though. Led to a hmmm moment where I think I'm pulling the DP's tomorrow. Theoretically I could justify harvesting more raccoons to help the ducks. Also use it as skinning practice. But then...the golden shower *****. Do I really want to deal with it?

Today's lunch banana leftover went in an area of a foothold. Figure if I do catch one, at least I can get a good usable circle out of it.


----------



## 9

BumpRacerX said:


> Caven's Gusto almost scored. Direct step on the pan, the critter had to work to pull the bamboo scent holder out. But this blasted 33-34 degrees daytime, freeze at night foiled me.
> 
> Still, this is super encouraging. At least I know I'm doing something right. And no trap firing, it didn't spook when it fled. Found the bamboo 45-50' away.


All is a positive as it’s adding to your experience, your apprenticeship so to speak! If I’ve said this once to newbies I’ve said it dozens of times. “What you benefit from trapping will be in direct proportion to the effort you put in to it”!
Good job, be proud you have persevered!


----------



## Drakedog

Not sure why everyone is so insistent ***** are "golden" now. I've caught 4 the past three days and none are stained- all big boars,fur is fine


----------



## SJC

Drakedog said:


> Not sure why everyone is so insistent ***** are "golden" now. I've caught 4 the past three days and none are stained- all big boars,fur is fine


Well, we've had a pretty mild winter. Less time holed up peeing the bed...


----------



## Fool'em

One on the left probably wasn’t worth skinning. 
Got it in a barn mid January. It was a little yellowed but I didn’t have many ***** to do this year so I put it up in the hopes it would turn out ok. 

One on the right is from mid Dec and will probably bring more money despite being smaller.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Missed a **** 2 out of the 3 past nights. Banana seems to be the hot ticket. Tomorrow morning I might bait the DP's with chunks and see if I can connect. 

Also stopped at F&T today. Was up in the Alpena area for work. Talked to a pretty decent fella and ended up buying some Dunlap Hellfire and Hot Shot Fox. Debating busting out the Hellfire tomorrow morning, but I have an important meeting tomorrow afternoon and all day Friday. The guy warned me that this stuff was like no other. Probably wait until Friday night when I get home to bust that out.


----------



## Tail-Chaser

BumpRacerX said:


> Missed a **** 2 out of the 3 past nights. Banana seems to be the hot ticket. Tomorrow morning I might bait the DP's with chunks and see if I can connect.
> 
> Also stopped at F&T today. Was up in the Alpena area for work. Talked to a pretty decent fella and ended up buying some Dunlap Hellfire and Hot Shot Fox. Debating busting out the Hellfire tomorrow morning, but I have an important meeting tomorrow afternoon and all day Friday. The guy warned me that this stuff was like no other. Probably wait until Friday night when I get home to bust that out.


Hellfire is potent but it’s not that bad. Got it on my fingers a couple times this year. Not really a big deal. I wouldn’t recommend opening it in the house or your pickup tho lol


----------



## BumpRacerX

Still hanging in there and checking daily. Nothing moving on my property. Took an old tire with a mouse nest in it out there and made a tire set. All the sets in the world don't help if there isn't anything moving through though. Next year...I'm going to have to do some scouting and set the line somewhere outside of my little chunk on the river. It's just a lot harder to check if it's somewhere else. 

Surprisingly, I have no muskrat, mink or beaver movement that I can see. I may switch things up and do a BE on the bridge just to confirm. But not much is happening.


----------

